
Building Globally Distributed, Mission Critical Applications, Part 2 - orrsella
http://highscalability.com/blog/2015/9/2/building-globally-distributed-mission-critical-applications.html
======
collyw
A crap architecture with a load of tests will still be a crap architecture. I
wish guides like this would actually talk more about how you design such
systems and why.

This ends up just being a list of best practices rather than actually telling
anything about building systems.

~~~
beevek
read part 1? ;)

